# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  رمضان كريم

## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*شباب أون لاين تحية رمضانية و كل سنة و انتو طيبين و حلوين و تامين و لامين ..... رمضان فرصة للتسامح و ها أنا أغتنم تلك الفرصة لأقول للجميع ( العفو و العافية ) . فلنتصافى و نتعافى من أجل مريخنا الكيان و من أجل منبرنا الذي يمثل لنا ميدانا نتحاور فيه و نتجاذب فبه أطراف الحديث . . . . . فالتحية لكم جميعا و دمنا أخوانابقدر ما تحمل الكلمة من معنى 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مرحب مهدي العفو و العافية يا غالي 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
وكل سنة وانت طيب الاخ مهدي وكل المريخاب الاعزاء
ودمتم بخير وعافية
*

----------


## التش الاحمر

*كل سنة وجميع الصفوة بخيير وتصوموا وتفطروا علي خير
*

----------

